# Needles/Syringes/injections



## dfo (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if this type of thread is aloud so if not let me know and i will delete.

Will these needles & syringes work for the Test-e ill be injecting?
22 ga x 1 in Polypropylene Hub Disposable Needle, 5 pack - 2220402 | Tractor Supply Company

with these syringes

Syringe Disposable 3 CC Luer Lock 6 Pack - 2286822 | Tractor Supply Company

I believe 1cc= 1ml and ill be injecting 250mg of test-e twice a week. So i would assume 3cc syringes are just fine correct? 

Also is it fine to inject in the right glute monday then left glute thursday then back to the right glute monday etc.? or do i need to switch it up to delts too? Thanks


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (May 10, 2011)

yes sir be sure to heat your oil up and it will roll smooth


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

dfo said:


> I'm not sure if this type of thread is aloud so if not let me know and i will delete.
> 
> Will these needles & syringes work for the Test-e ill be injecting?
> 22 ga x 1 in Polypropylene Hub Disposable Needle, 5 pack - 2220402 | Tractor Supply Company
> ...


 
you'd be better off getting some 20g's to draw with and if your gonna pin glutes some 22-23g 1.5's to pin with.

remember to change needles between drawing and pinning. due to blunting. and sterility.

3cc syringes are plenty yes.
your fine to pin right glute mon left glute thursday yes, a weeks break is plenty with that injection volume.

get hold of some alcohol swabs too,  70% isopropyl alcohol.

best of luck dfo


----------



## D-Lats (May 10, 2011)

Glutes use 1.5" 22 or 23g


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2011)

looks fine, you could go as high as 25ga, any smaller will be a total pain in the ass

I've heard the difference in pain isn't all that big but 25 is nice for me

And yes get some larger ones for drawing, you should switch everytime, even if you use the same size. And grab a few extras IMO, I've had to dispose of two so far. One where my finger brushed it while pulling the cap off, the other I accidentally touched the plastic part that attaches to the barrel while unwrapping it.  They're real cheap, better to have some extras so you're not tempted to pin with it anyway.


----------



## dfo (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. ill get the 20ga for drawing. I looked through the site and 22ga 1inch is as high as they go.( i like the site because the store is right near my house and i can just pick them up instead of ordering them etc.) 

So my second question is i see a lot of people suggesting the 22ga with 1 1/2in since the store doesnt sell this size do you think the 22ga 1inch will work or do i definitely need the extra half inch? Thanks for the adivice


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2011)

dfo said:


> Thanks for the help guys. ill get the 20ga for drawing. I looked through the site and 22ga 1inch is as high as they go.( i like the site because the store is right near my house and i can just pick them up instead of ordering them etc.)
> 
> So my second question is i see a lot of people suggesting the 22ga with 1 1/2in since the store doesnt sell this size do you think the 22ga 1inch will work or do i definitely need the extra half inch? Thanks for the adivice


 
Depends how much bodyfat you have, IMO you could get away with 1 inch if you're pretty low bf% and you go all the way to the end of the pin. If you do quads or something it'll be no problem, my first place pinning was quads and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

Digi is right, a 1 inch should see you fine, especially in quads. I only ever pin quads so i only use 1-1.25 inch pins.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

Do yourself a HUGE favor and just order some or go to a local pharmacy and get some (If you can in your state). Get some 25g 1.5" for glutes. 1" for everything else. You can still pick up the 20g pins to draw with at the tractor supply you went to....Yes I am stalking you.


----------



## dhwest (May 11, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> you'd be better off getting some 20g's to draw with and if your gonna pin glutes some 22-23g 1.5's to pin with.
> 
> remember to change needles between drawing and pinning. due to blunting. and sterility.
> 
> ...



^^What he said.  This is what you want, bulk deal, 100- 20G 1.5 for pulling, 100-25 g needles for pinning and 200 alcohol wipes.  Great price.

LINK  G-Spot Special #3

Good Luck Bro.


----------



## dfo (May 16, 2011)

dhwest said:


> ^^What he said. This is what you want, bulk deal, 100- 20G 1.5 for pulling, 100-25 g needles for pinning and 200 alcohol wipes. Great price.
> 
> LINK G-Spot Special #3
> 
> Good Luck Bro.


 
Thanks guys i will just order some. 

Can anyone confirm this as a legit site or reccommend a good site? Thanks


----------



## CigarMan (May 16, 2011)

They are gtg.  Great prices and delivery is quick and discreet.


----------



## PRIDE. (May 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Do yourself a HUGE favor and just order some or go to a local pharmacy and get some (If you can in your state). Get some 25g 1.5" for glutes. 1" for everything else. You can still pick up the 20g pins to draw with at the tractor supply you went to



I agree. 



dfo said:


> Can anyone confirm this as a legit site or reccommend a good site? Thanks



Check out a site like sterilesyringes.com and stock up on pins. This is where I have been getting my pins for years. Fast t/a and excellent customer service!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 22, 2011)

good info here


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 22, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> Check out a site like sterilesyringes.com and stock up on pins. This is where I have been getting my pins for years. Fast t/a and excellent customer service!


 Do they come in sealed bags, or do they come loose in a box, like the pictures on the web site.  That does not seem very sterile to me.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

dfo said:


> Thanks guys i will just order some.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this as a legit site or reccommend a good site? Thanks




GPZ is the only needle supply I use, excellent service good packaging, and FAST T/A if you order before 11am it will be shipped the same day!


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 22, 2011)

I use them in a pinch , actually the 22 g are easyer to push the oil thru in my opinion, there's vary little differnce, 25 g is a bictch to push thru


----------



## PRIDE. (Jul 24, 2011)

*SterileSyringes.com*



malfeasance said:


> Do they come in sealed bags, or do they come loose in a box, like the pictures on the web site.  That does not seem very sterile to me.



They come individually packaged. Very sterile and excellent products, with super fast delivery!


----------

